# Loch im Blatt



## Senate (19. November 2007)

Hallo
Ich bin relativ unerfahren mit Photoshop CS2 und kann eigentlich nur mit Tutorials arbeiten.
Für die Schule soll ich jetzt eine Homepage basteln und da hatte ich jetzt die Idee in die Navigationsleiste Löcher zu machen durch die man dann den Hintergrund der Seite sieht. Die Löcher sollten so aussehen als hätte jemand mit der Faust durch ein Baltt geschlagen, also müsste eine Art 3D-Effekt mit drin sein. Ich habe nun schon alles versucht um es selbst hinzubekommen, schaffe es aber nicht es wirklich realistisch aussehen zu lassen!
Vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch helfen?
Danke im Voraus
Senate


----------



## janoc (19. November 2007)

Hast du Zugang zu einer halbwegs brauchbaren Digitalkamera? 
Dann würde ich die Löcher wie gewünscht in Papier machen, davon Fotos erstellen und die entsprechenden Bereiche per Masken freistellen. Je nachdem wie das Design aussehen soll diese dann einarbeiten. Wird realistischer aussehen als irgendwelche gekünstelten Dinge.


----------



## Leola13 (20. November 2007)

Hai,

der von janoc gepostete Ansatz wird die besten ergebnisse bringen.
Alternativ kannst du es mit brushes versuchen. Bei devinatart.com gibt es dazu sicherlich einige zu finden. Du kannst auch hier im Forum nach zerrissenen Kanten suchen, da war mal was, das auch den 3D Effekt berücksichtigt.

Ciao Stefan


----------

